# Herp Nursery 2



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

I know that corn snakes and leopard geckos have a slightly different incubation time - we are looking into getting two different incubators

would a herp nursery 2 be alright for both corns and leos ?


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

Yeh they would but they are shite. Absolute shite.


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

why do u say that ?


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

I have 2, if you understand them they work well.

I found them small which is my main criticism, the LED temp read out is about 4 degrees out on both of mine, not a problem if you compensate.

I think with SIMS containers in they will work great for me next year.


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

i know they are slightly on the small side - but one for just leopard gecko eggs should be fine ?

also i will bare that in mind, i probs will use another form of temp reading as well anyways (the digitial battery one)


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

i have had success with herp nursery 2 90% of all my eggs hatched this season but only problem i have with it is with mine with 2 sims in it the top sim had a fairly major temp difference to the bottom so i ended up with a lot more males than i wanted.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

If you need to incubate both together why not build a home made one it will be cheaper and easier then all you would need is different levels. The leos need to be slightly hotter than corn eggs.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

There must be a lot of happy people out there with the herp nursery due to the amount we have sold over the last month.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

petman99 said:


> There must be a lot of happy people out there with the herp nursery due to the amount we have sold over the last month.


This doesn't equate with product quality.


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

its just the fact i havent had a brilliant success rate with this years late corns or the normal clutch of corns, i did with the leos.... i know this could of been the male or females corn fault and not the incuabtor... 

I personally dont wish to be opening the box every 5 mins to make sure the eggs are fine and the ones with the built in windows lose to much heat in my mind...


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

Just google herp nursery 2 reviews and you will see for yourself. Im sure alot of people have found them good but theres also alot that have not. Dunno why you would take the risk when a hovabator is so much more consistent and cheaper too!


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

im gunna get a better poly box and make a new one and see how that goes


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

or get a second hand husky beer fridge off ebay and use that - keeps the temperature steadier and you can see if any have hatched through the glass, and the reading on the digital thermometer too without opening it?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

daveplymouth said:


> Yeh they would but they are shite. Absolute shite.


If they would work then why would they be s***e??

I have one and have used it with 100% hatching rates with corns, hognoses, and barons racers. The only problem with them is that the digital readout is not correct - the temperature control is fine, and holds to +/-1C, but you need to set it using a decent digital thermometer.


----------



## MikeJ (Jul 30, 2009)

Weve used one of these on beardie eggs. Once you get your head round the fact that the "set" temperature may be out from the "actual" temperature (easily checked with a digital thermometer), getting the right temp is eay. We had to move ours (to a slightly colder room) with eggs in and by just watching and then adjusting the temp by 1deg the eggs were fine.

Dont know what variation you need for the two breeds you have but the top and the bottom of these are about 1 deg different.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

i think the quality control on them may not be the best as i had to send one back for a fault when i got it, but the 2 i have have served me faultlessly.

Why buy a hovabator when you could build a better incubator with a poly box yourself.

Herp 2's have the advantage of cooling automatically if required aswell as a big clear door for viewing as you walk past.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

and they are handy for shopping expedition in ectream weather - you can plug them into the car lighter socket to keep your reps cool or warm.

i have one and its only 0.8 degrees out, so must be a good one, lol, the only problem is its too blinking small!


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Must say my Herp 2 has not let me down. in fact I have bought me self a second one


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

All i can say we have sold 10 today online.

They must work for some people.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

petman99 said:


> All i can say we have sold 10 today online.
> 
> They must work for some people.


 
Yea your right in that quote! work for some people! but certain not all, 
Ive got to admit when I first saw them they looked quite good and I can see why folks would want one!
but on receiving one it was definately to small but because I only wanted it to incubate small amount of eggs for male leos I used it anyway along with my hovabator and a large homemade one, then after a while the temps stated flutuating! then after the guarantee ran out the heater packed in all together,and after checking out other folks reports on them its an on going problem with them! so now its a little cupboard with a light and fan!
and like DavePlymouth says if you look at some reviews for them you get loads of complaints, I think hovas which are a lot more basic! work a damn sight better! even my homemade one does to be honest, but this is just my own observation and opinion.


----------



## candyazz (Jan 14, 2008)

i think there great 

but as said aslong as u use a deif form of temp reading as don't rely on the led display


----------



## The Reptile Studio (Sep 16, 2010)

ian14 said:


> If they would work then why would they be s***e??
> 
> I have one and have used it with 100% hatching rates with corns, hognoses, and barons racers. The only problem with them is that the digital readout is not correct - the temperature control is fine, and holds to +/-1C, but you need to set it using a decent digital thermometer.



Totally agree! We have had 100% hatching rate - with Bearded dragons and Chameleon eggs. But you must have a digital thermometer to read temp inside. 

I recommend them - they do what the instructions say they do! They heat and cool - so never over heat! The only advice is that they do make the odd annoying noise when the fans come on - so keep away from the bedroom - or will distrub your sleep!


----------

